# Love the headlamps, hate the headbands



## silentlurker (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a ZL SC51 and absolutely love it, so I figured the headlamp version would be an excellent replacement for my Petzl. Unfortunately the headband that ZL uses is uncomfortable. Whereas the Petzl light stays in one place on my head, the ZL headband mount wobbles and is very distracting. Sparks' headband has the same problem, as it is similarly made out of silicone.

What are some headlamps that have sturdy headband attachments? Is there a third party headband available for a ZL? I really want to buy a high end headlamp, but if it doesn't feel good to use, it won't work...


----------



## tedh (Jun 23, 2011)

yeah, i hear you. I put a Petzl headband on my Zebralight, for exactly that reason. But that only solved half the problem, the silicone mount is lousy, too. I saw somebody here (can't find the post right now) used an old Petzl plastic mount and attached clips to it to hold the Zebralight. Might be worth a try. 

Ted


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 23, 2011)

I use the clip on my H51w with the headband because it holds the light much more stably than without it. Otherwise, it does bounce around and change position. By placing the clip over the loop on the tail cap side, and tucking it under the loop on the emitter side, it adds just enough friction to keep it in place and yet also allow easy adjustment by hand. I also tend to keep my strap a little tighter, and wear a bandana on my head to help keep it in place. That works very well for me as I use it a lot for outdoor activities where I'm often working up a sweat.


----------



## cistallus (Jun 23, 2011)

Fenix makes a generic headband, don't know if it would work for ZL. Nite-Ize makes one too, e.g.: http://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear/Product___80393

Alternate approaches: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?293092
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3392246
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3395104&postcount=434


----------



## Bolster (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm happy with the DavidT "around the neck" carry for casual (non vigorous) use, and it keeps the headlamp off my head altogether. In the second of the four links cistallus posted above, scroll to post #3. Also #27 and #34.


----------



## borrower (Jun 24, 2011)

Would take a little bit of creativity to get the mount right, but this might be a good starting point at 4 bucks, with nice wide elastic:

http://www.el34world.com/Misc/bike/BikesLights50.htm


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jun 24, 2011)

I use my Zebralight H51 for running, and agree the headband is not that great. The light bounces around = not good. So, I now use a Nite Ize headband ($4) and it is perfect. The strap is nylon (not stretchy,) so no headaches from constriction. And, the loop that holds the light is stiff & sturdy. The light does not bounce around at all. Check it out. Bought mine at batteryjunction.com & comes in different colors. I got black.


----------



## Ediblestarfish (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree, the ZL headband feels like an afterthought. I tend to use it with a cycling cap (short bill) to keep the silicone holder from poking me, and to prevent it from wobbling. Unfortunately, that doesn't solve the lack of a quick release ability when you want to hand hold the light.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 27, 2011)

I received my ST5-190NW yesterday and its headband is much better made and thought out than the ZL headbands. Holds the light much more securely. I think the ZL headband could possibly be modified to use a second, over the top strap, which would make a lot of difference.


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 27, 2011)

I reconfigured the zebralight headband so the rubber mount is positioned in the adjustment loop which keeps the rubber off my head. After doing this it was so much more comfortable.

Before






After - and my head going "aaahhhhhhh, much better"


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 27, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> I received my ST5-190NW yesterday and its headband is much better made and thought out than the ZL headbands. Holds the light much more securely. I think the ZL headband could possibly be modified to use a second, over the top strap, which would make a lot of difference.



They are of different designs. The jockstrap type is more secure but bulkier. The ZL design doesn't have a top strap and that makes it smaller and more EDC friendly. If the the ZL headband is of the same design as that other light, then a direct comparison can be made.


----------



## bogmonster (Jul 3, 2011)

My ZL H51 bounces up and down like a yoyo. I wear it on a helmet. If I use it under my primary caving light it is fine as it is wedged in. Hopeless if I use it on its own. As there were already some holes in the helmet I did not want to drill more so made a replacement mount from an old headlamp. I drilled the old backplate and cable tied the H51 to it. This mount has an over the head strap and is rigid plastic. Works much better for my need but not very attractive. The mount has enough room for a H502 I expect. The combination of the 2 will make a reasonable primary caving light for smaller caves with some inherent redundancy should one of the lights pack up mid trip.

Might get a Spark SD5 and ZL H600 instead though


----------



## think2x (Jul 24, 2011)

I reworked my headband similar to Subwoofer's idea where the end ring (not the adjustment ring) is directly behind the silicon holder and also slid the light over in the holder to where the raised part of the light is under one of the holders rings. This dramatically reduced the "sloppiness" of the light.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 24, 2011)

think2x said:


> I reworked my headband similar to Subwoofer's idea where the end ring (not the adjustment ring) is directly behind the silicon holder and also slid the light over in the holder to where the raised part of the light is under one of the holders rings. This dramatically reduced the "sloppiness" of the light.


 
Looks like it could be painful! oo:

I set mine up so the double layer part of the band goes through the holder; makes it more stable and more comfortable too.


----------



## think2x (Jul 25, 2011)

Actually, I don't notice it. Maybe my head is just too hard. 

EDIT: I think the silicon holder so so darn soft that it doesn't push on the ring any harder than the way it would normally.


----------



## Wet (Mar 8, 2014)

I utilized a sewing machine to re-route the headband like this:






This set-up seems both less bouncy and moar comfortable. Also the headband feels easier to adjust than in the factory made set-up. :thumbsup:

However, now the headband's tension goes through the silicone holder, and since I don't know how much tension the holder will be able to take, it might be a good idea not to overtighten the headband.


----------



## Charles L. (Mar 11, 2014)

My ZL H600F has a slightly different headband, but it shares the same problem with the rubber mount digging into my forehead. It's the primary issue that keeps me reaching for my Nitecore HC50, and keeps the H600F on the shelf. Subwoofer, I'm going to give your idea (three years old now, I see -- and yet the problem persists!) a try. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## dss_777 (Mar 17, 2014)

It's easy enough to add a top strap, and makes the light stay in place better, and is a lot more comfortable. Much less light sag or bounce, and less head pain since you don't have to tighten the head strap as much.

I used one "1 x 27-Inch Black Velcro Velstrech Strap", adjusted it to fit, and am happy with it. Just loop it through the mount, over the back end of the headband, and Bob's your uncle.

I see that Zebralights now includes the headbands with the top strap for their 18650 lights. Check their site for visuals. Maybe they'll sell the top strap for retrofit?


----------



## Andrewbp (Jul 3, 2014)

Don't know how goofy / stupid it would look , but here in florida when alligator hunting they put a Cessna landing light into what is pretty much the base of a construction helment minus the helmet part , ie that plastic headband / support that you tighten with your hand to the needed size of your head. It's lightweight and secure and if it holds a full size 100w bulb I think it would support your module.


----------



## mmedeiros14 (Aug 15, 2014)

The cheapie headlamp I got from Home Depot is pretty comfortable, I forget it's on my head sometimes which gets a bit awkward.


----------



## feifei (Aug 19, 2014)

sometine it is uncomfortable to wear a headlamp,maybe more confortable headband is in need.


----------



## NtEzyBeingGreen (Aug 19, 2014)

I use this Coast all the time in the woods and under my truck, works great and it fits perfectly. Even the battery pack on the back fits right in the back notch of my head/neck joint!

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Coast-HL5-6-Chip-LED-Headlamp-TT7041CP/202500218


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Aug 20, 2014)

I agree with OP - I've got an older but high quality Petzl headlamp and have tried half a dozen of the newer ones and nothing comes close to the quality, well thought out Petzl design.

Of course when they made it there wasn't much changing in the world of lumens/watt so they could have more confidence the R&D they put into the band would be worth it.


----------



## JAS (Aug 21, 2014)

*Love The Headlamps, Hate The Headbands*

I don't care much for headbands, so I often wear a baseball cap and clip a Streamlight ClipMate USB onto the cap.

http://www.streamlight.com/en-us/product/product.html?pid=298


----------



## MarkG1953 (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: Love the headlamps, hate the headbands PRROBLEM SOLVED*

Need a new headband? Think *RUBBER *and not just any rubber...silicone rubber!
I recently needed to replace the 1" strap on my Petzl and, with a little persistence and luck, found the ultimate solution!
This strap is perfect. It should last forever, is really comfortable, won't stretch out, is waterproof, and can (probably) be used to pick up extremely HOT objects!
It cost ~$21 delivered - yes maybe 30% more than the typical elastic replacement strap but - it's well worth it.
Hyperlink: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EZZFZ6U/?tag=cpf0b6-20
*SPECS*:

Brand Name
 FoxFury
Part Number
 600-027
Material Type
 Silicone
Number of Items
 1
EAN
 0696738549531
Overall Width
 0.98 inches
UNSPSC Code
 39111706
UPC
 696738549531

*
...Enjoy!*


----------



## Vortus (Mar 19, 2016)

*Re: Love the headlamps, hate the headbands PRROBLEM SOLVED*

Don't think I would like a strap made out of silicone without some sort of fabric on it. Pretty sure the FoxFury one is for helmets.


----------



## Sphinxxx (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Love the headlamps, hate the headbands PRROBLEM SOLVED*

My H32 the simplest of little holders, but i got a big headband from ZL for the H600 and It looks like the headbands that they sell for the H52 are the same build and they include a top strap. I cant imagine that not holding a 2oz headlamp. I use one of the newer ZL headband and holder to strap a MUCH heavier light to the side of my head. It is really floppy without the top strap, but quite secure with it. In the pictures on ZL website it looks like the H52s dont include a top strap when shipped as a package. That alone would make a huge difference. Am i totally wrong here?


----------



## larcal (Apr 17, 2016)

*Re: Love the headlamps, hate the headbands PRROBLEM SOLVED*



MarkG1953 said:


> Need a new headband? Think *RUBBER *and not just any rubber...silicone rubber!
> I recently needed to replace the 1" strap on my Petzl and, with a little persistence and luck, found the ultimate solution!
> This strap is perfect. It should last forever, is really comfortable, won't stretch out, is waterproof, and can (probably) be used to pick up extremely HOT objects!
> 
> ...


----------



## larcal (Apr 17, 2016)

*Re: Love the headlamps, hate the headbands PRROBLEM SOLVED*



Vortus said:


> Don't think I would like a strap made out of silicone without some sort of fabric on it. Pretty sure the FoxFury one is for helmets.




Vortus--what does a silicone band, no fabric, feel like? I see one is made for a Petzyl pixa is offered and I'm tempted.


----------

